# My mouse clicks itself...



## mevelyn2551 (Apr 4, 2008)

My mouse has some strange thing where it "clicks itself". I am working on a laptop with a USB mouse, and when the mouse is removed it still happens so I know it is not a problem with the mouse, and it only started recently so i know it isnt the touchpad. That just leaves a virus.

It may not seem like a big deal, but I have to do excessive amounts of typing, and it gets really tiring when every minute or so the mouse will click and i find myself typing in the middle of a paragraph halfway up the page. Norton Antivirus couldnt find any problems, nor could Spybot. When my norton expired I installed Sophos (because i can get it free throgh my university), and it also couldnt find a problem. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## TheShadowFl (Feb 12, 2008)

mevelyn2551 said:


> My mouse has some strange thing where it "clicks itself". I am working on a laptop with a USB mouse, and when the mouse is removed it still happens so I know it is not a problem with the mouse, and it only started recently so i know it isnt the touchpad. That just leaves a virus.
> 
> It may not seem like a big deal, but I have to do excessive amounts of typing, and it gets really tiring when every minute or so the mouse will click and i find myself typing in the middle of a paragraph halfway up the page. Norton Antivirus couldnt find any problems, nor could Spybot. When my norton expired I installed Sophos (because i can get it free throgh my university), and it also couldnt find a problem. Anyone got any suggestions?


AVG 7.5 FREE is also free and a World Class AV program and very NON-Invasive. Not so with Norton and some others.

If you're using a USB mouse, you don't need to load the touchpad driver software. In fact, you shouldn't.:4-thatsba
It normally loads in MSCONFIG/Startup.....just UN-Select it and see if the false clicks stop. I'm betting they will. :1angel:

Good Luck,
The Shadow


----------

